# American Standard Freedom 78 issues. Please help.



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

If it has a flame sensor clean it with emory paper. Should sit in front of one of the burners and look like one of these:


----------



## greendogg (Oct 20, 2010)

*furnace*

Did you ever get this problem fixed? I'm having that exact issue and i am clueless where to even start?


kporter5414 said:


> hi,
> 
> about two weeks ago i came home to a freezing house (56 degrees). A little harsh when you're use to 78 degrees. I noticed that the furnace was running but only blowing out cold air since there was no flame. I then turned the furnace off and back on. The furnace turns on and within about 10 seconds you get a flame but after about 5 more seconds the flame is gone. I tried this several more times until it actually stayed burning. Sometimes it will stay lit right away, sometimes it takes a few trys on its own, but occasionally it will not light at all and blow cold air until you shut it off. This seems to happen 1-2 times a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morrislp (Feb 21, 2015)

HI i have an AMERICAN STANDARD Freedom 78 unit and the furnance is set correctly and blowing cold air all the time unless I turn the unit off. The led indicator is flashing fast (steady not stopping) red light. I hear the unit clicking but I don't see the pilot light burning or and the burners won't light. Thanks for any helpful information.


----------



## Morrislp (Feb 21, 2015)

*American Standard Freedom 78 furnace pilot light not lighting*

I have an American Standard Freedom 78 Furnace blows cold air all the time and tries to light the pilot but just clicks. The thermostat is set correctly and is on the Auto setting. What is the most problem with my unit? 
Thanks,


----------

